# windows vista basic itunes error 2131 when burning!!!!!!!!!



## CDG (530) (Feb 18, 2009)

when i try to burn a cd in itunes it will go as far as disc initalizing disc then it spits it out. here is what itunes said after doing a cd dignostic test. pleeeeeessssssss can some one help me?
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
TOSHIBA Satellite A205
iTunes 8.0.2.20
QuickTime 7.6
FairPlay 1.1.11
CD Driver 2.0.7.5
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 2.1.2.7
Bonjour 1.0.6.2 (118.5)

iTunes Serial Number 3CEAD937FAEEB0E2

Current user is not an administrator.
The current local date and time is 2009-02-18 02:07:37.
iTunes is not running in safe mode.

Video Display Information

Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family

**** External Plug-ins Information ****

No external plug-ins installed.

**** CD/DVD Drive Tests ****

No drivers in LowerFilters.
UpperFilters: GEARAspiWDM (2.0.7.5), 

D: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H, Rev TO01
Audio CD in drive.
Found 12 songs on CD, playing time 50:48 on Audio CD.
Track 1, start time 00:02:00
Track 2, start time 04:16:63
Track 3, start time 07:30:55
Track 4, start time 11:00:00
Track 5, start time 14:28:14
Track 6, start time 18:46:20
Track 7, start time 22:10:12
Track 8, start time 29:15:72
Track 9, start time 32:39:08
Track 10, start time 36:53:01
Track 11, start time 41:53:49
Track 12, start time 46:28:33
Audio CD reading succeeded.
Get drive speed succeeded.
The drive CDR speeds are: 24.
The drive CDRW speeds are: 24.
The drive DVDR speeds are: 24.
The drive DVDRW speeds are: 24.

The last failed audio CD burn had error code 2131(0x00000853). It happened on drive D: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H on CDR media at speed 0X.

D: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H, Rev TO01
Audio CD in drive.
Found 12 songs on CD, playing time 50:48 on Audio CD.
Track 1, start time 00:02:00
Track 2, start time 04:16:63
Track 3, start time 07:30:55
Track 4, start time 11:00:00
Track 5, start time 14:28:14
Track 6, start time 18:46:20
Track 7, start time 22:10:12
Track 8, start time 29:15:72
Track 9, start time 32:39:08
Track 10, start time 36:53:01
Track 11, start time 41:53:49
Track 12, start time 46:28:33
Audio CD reading succeeded.
Get drive speed succeeded.
The drive CDR speeds are: 24.
The drive CDRW speeds are: 24.
The drive DVDR speeds are: 24.
The drive DVDRW speeds are: 24.

The last failed audio CD burn had error code 2131(0x00000853). It happened on drive D: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H on CDR media at speed 0X.


----------

